# Changing Job Titles in Same Company - Advice



## Nirvana (Jun 11, 2011)

Hello,

if I were to change my job title (profession) within the same company I'm working for now, what would the procedures be like and what are the requirements?

Would it take long, and if the new job profession is somehow related to the old job (upgrade) would it be easier?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Surely a question for your HR department? I would imagine they would just need to change your job title in the appropriate section of your contract and get you to sign the new contract. Good idea to change the job description also.


----------



## Nirvana (Jun 11, 2011)

zin said:


> Surely a question for your HR department? I would imagine they would just need to change your job title in the appropriate section of your contract and get you to sign the new contract. Good idea to change the job description also.


I assume it'd be a totally new visa? Otherwise, how would they change the job title on the visa stamped on the passport.....?


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

Your HR team should also be able to advise of the processes to follow to update your visa and labour card. These will vary in terms of timescales, forms to fill in etc depending on whether you're in a free zone or onshore, but in general are more straightforward than obtaining a new visa. 

A lot of companies will only make the internal changes because updating MOL involves costs and will wait until visa renewal to make title changes - if your visa is due for renewal soon it might be worth waiting and doing both as once. If you're not renewing for a while it is important to keep your MOL records up to date - in the event of any dispute they would rely on the information they have on file. For example if your change of title comes with an increase in salary but MOL only have your old details, they would calculate gratuity based on the previous salary.


----------

